# Amazing iPad artist



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

This is a long video but Wow!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Posted this in the Infinity thread yesterday.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooopppsss  Sorry, didn't see it


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Not an issue, I just hoped to get more people to go to that thread once in a while, is all. More will see yours here than did mine there.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Amazing!  My daughter loves the Brushes app, and now you've inspired her to draw something a bit . . . more. LOL During last night's power outage she came up with lots of interesting designs.


----------

